# New AKC Champion - not a GSD



## AgileGSD (Jan 17, 2006)

I had Whimsy entered 3 days of a big 5 day show in my area. Majors all three days in girl Belgians. Even though Whimsy already had her majors, she did need three points. So I was hoping for a win one of the three days. Whimsy ended up getting the major Friday and Saturday (under a breeder judge), which more than finished her. So she is now...

Champion Isengard's Whimsical of Aleron RN NA NAJ










She is only about 2 1/2 years old, so the fun is really just starting! We're off to an agility trial in a few weeks to try for her OA and hopefully get some OAJ legs. 

And as a bonus, she went to a CERF clinic at the show after finishing and was CERF'd clear 

Also picked up some GRCH points on my Cherry - she's a bit more than half way there now. Thanks to Xeph for taking her in on Friday!


----------



## Hunther's Dad (Mar 13, 2010)

Congratulations! That dog is gorgeous!


----------



## asja (Mar 22, 2011)

Congratulations! What a pretty girl.


----------



## Cara Fusinato (May 29, 2011)

Lovely! And congrat's.


----------



## Franksmom (Oct 13, 2010)

Congrat's!!


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

she is stunning !! congrats!


----------



## Guardyan (Aug 29, 2005)

Congratulations! That's awesome! 

Small world - I think a littermate to your dog is in our club. They are showing zip in breed, agility and obedience and doing well. What a nice litter!


----------



## AgileGSD (Jan 17, 2006)

Thanks everyone!



Guardyan said:


> Small world - I think a littermate to your dog is in our club. They are showing zip in breed, agility and obedience and doing well. What a nice litter!


 Zip is one of Whimsy's brothers! I know he had a CD at a very young age - 6 or 7 months I think and he did very well at our national this year. Small world for sure!


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Congratulations to you and Whimsy. That was avery busy three days!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Gorgeous, congrats on the great weekend!


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

Congrats!

I am curious as to why you kept her entered on Saturday if she won the points she needed on Friday? I would guess that your fellow competitors wern't too happy with seeing her Saturday winning if she actually finished on the day before?

Just curious?


----------



## vat (Jul 23, 2010)

Congrats and she is beautiful!


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

Ok- excuse my ignorance. You said she's not a GSD, and you labeled her a Belgian- but Belgian what? I don't know what kind of dog that is. Congrats on the title though!


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Congratulations!!!

After you get the points for the championship - you can still go on and do other levels - can't remember the names - friend of mine has several finished Viszlas and she keeps showing for those points.

lee


----------



## AgileGSD (Jan 17, 2006)

Thanks!!! 



codmaster said:


> Congrats!
> 
> I am curious as to why you kept her entered on Saturday if she won the points she needed on Friday? I would guess that your fellow competitors wern't too happy with seeing her Saturday winning if she actually finished on the day before?
> 
> Just curious?


 Actually it was their choice for me to keep her in. If I had moved her up, it would have broke the major. It is customary in such situations to ask what the other exhibitors what they want you to do - move up or stay in. I asked and they all wanted me to stay in, since they were all only looking for majors. 



wildo said:


> Ok- excuse my ignorance. You said she's not a GSD, and you labeled her a Belgian- but Belgian what? I don't know what kind of dog that is. Congrats on the title though!


 She's a Belgian Sheepdog in AKC or a Groenendael everywhere else 



wolfstraum said:


> Congratulations!!!
> 
> After you get the points for the championship - you can still go on and do other levels - can't remember the names - friend of mine has several finished Viszlas and she keeps showing for those points.
> 
> lee


 She's probably going for Grand Championship points now, that is actually separate competition from the points to get a CH  Whimsy will be going for those in the future and Cherry is about half way to her GrCH.


----------

